# Major Woodie.....



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Found these guys out on one of my nightly walks. There was a flock of about 15-20 there.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool Pics! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wood ducks are the second most beautiful ducks.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Wood ducks are the second most beautiful ducks.


The first being???


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

The Mandarin Duck


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

MN goose killa said:


> The Mandarin Duck


i hear there is one right by town. Aberdeen that is. Hopefully get a shot at him this fall


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome pics. id love to shoot one of em


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice pics farmerj.

I was out taking flood pic's the other day, cropped these out of a pic down by a local park. Didn't even realize they were there until I uploaded the pic on my computer.










huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Thankx Huntin,

Some of the nicest pictures have surprises in them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

farmerj said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wood ducks are the second most beautiful ducks.
> ...


Ringneck ducks. Don't get me wrong wood ducks are beatiful, but they are all over where I live so they have kind of lost their appeal to me. Nicw pictures though.


----------



## Band Man (Jul 18, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!! :beer:


----------

